# Grow out containers?



## kyle1745

What are you using for grow out containers? I know a number of people use rubbermaid containers and im looking for something stackable and a little larger than the 190oz containers.


----------



## azure89

rubbermaid come in many different sizes and I don't see why you couldn't stack them


----------



## ChrisK

At HD they carry lots of sizes of those Sterilite shoeboxes/tubs


----------



## Philsuma

KIS brand European storage boxes of all sizes

C Box - KIS - Space For You



Crystal "glass like" clarity ENTIRE box.....lid too!
Lid doesn't "snap" on or otherwise take effort to open like those plastic 190 oz tubs
stackable
Washable
VERY durable unlike the old hard plastic Phillips brand of the 1980's
$1.50 for a shoebox size!!!
I've only found them at KMART.....they do go on sale periodically.
Makes a great Plant clipping starter too!


----------



## gthorpe2

I just went to wal-mart and picked up a clear plastic shoe-box. Under one side, I cut some PVC and put the PVC under some plastic screen, that I got from a reef buddy of mine. I have it sloped so when the tads are ready to come out of the water it will be easy for them. I also siliconed the screen to the shoe box so the tads wouldn't get under the rasied area. If I have a chance, I will post pictures.


----------



## johnc

Philsuma said:


> I've only found them at KMART.....they do go on sale periodically.


Where in K-Mart Phil? I just spent an unproductive 30 minutes there - all I could find were the KIS Omni boxes.


----------



## Philsuma

johnc said:


> Where in K-Mart Phil? I just spent an unproductive 30 minutes there - all I could find were the KIS Omni boxes.


Hi John,

They ARE actually "Omni box" models. I have heard that they are not being imported to the US anymore and Kmart stock (near me) seems to dwindle and not be replaced.

The "New" KIS omi boxes have bright blue opaque lids....yech!

As long as you find a totally clear box....no white....no translucense.....no coloured lid.......then you found it.


----------



## reggorf

Walmart.com: Sterilite 27-Quart Latch Box - Clear/Lime, Set of 10: Storage & Organization

We use this size and the 15 and 34 quart for froglets, and the 7 and 15 quart for tads. The bigger ones, we do line the edges of the lids with weatherstripping to prevent flies and frogs from escaping.


----------



## JoshK

reggorf said:


> Walmart.com: Sterilite 27-Quart Latch Box - Clear/Lime, Set of 10: Storage & Organization
> 
> We use this size and the 15 and 34 quart for froglets, and the 7 and 15 quart for tads. The bigger ones, we do line the edges of the lids with weatherstripping to prevent flies and frogs from escaping.



I use a few of those for growing plants to prepare for my tanks. The clear lids let the light through and with all the different sizes they make you can house larger plants and even small cuttings.

I use 6.5 qt clear shoe boxes from either Home Depot or Lowes(I don't remember which) made by Best Plastics. They are crystal clear and they were $1 each. I use them for my my eggs, morphing containers and starting mossed cuttings.


----------



## jmoose

I've been using both 190oz and this as grow out containers.

IKEA | Boxes & baskets | Secondary storage boxes | SAMLA | Box

IKEA SAMLA
Width: 15 ¼ "
Depth: 11 "
Height: 11 "
Volume: 6 gallon
It's fairly transparent so you can see inside from outside well.
The lid just sits on the container so it doesn't make annoying noise like it does when you try to open the 190oz to scare frogs.
It is stackable and by doing so they become ff proof containers.

I keep 4-5 juvi thumbs/pums in there without any issues.

J


----------



## puckplaya32

lowes carry's KIS boxes as well , at the least the one here in Billings does. I ve used them for everything from grow out boxes to quarantine containers and even to hold a few cuttings


----------



## Philsuma

puckplaya32 said:


> lowes carry's KIS boxes as well , at the least the one here in Billings does. I ve used them for everything from grow out boxes to quarantine containers and even to hold a few cuttings


Lowes in Jersey now carrys the KIS containers too.....but they have the dark blue lid.


----------



## johnc

JoshK said:


> I use 6.5 qt clear shoe boxes from either Home Depot or Lowes(I don't remember which) made by Best Plastics. They are crystal clear and they were $1 each. I use them for my my eggs, morphing containers and starting mossed cuttings.


Home Depot: Best Plastics 6.5 Qt. Shoebox - NG1989 at The Home Depot

I like the look of these - I think I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisK

How often do you guys change out the substrate in grow out containers?


----------



## Woodsman

I may be in the minority here, but I prefer to use 2 1/2 gallon tanks with Marine lids. They sit nice side-by-side on the rack and have the great benefit of my being able to monitor the froglets easily. They are about $12 at the local Petsmart. Not the cheapest route, but I think another good (and stylish!) choice.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## johnc

I am using those too, Richard, but they don't stack. I do like how easily seen-through these 2.5g tanks are though. Josh's suggested containers seem like a great, stackable and "crystal clear" alternative (plus they aren't going to cut you if they break).

Addendum: I forgot to say, I have used the 190oz containers for a month or so now. I don't like how most of them make a lot of noise when opening them and they are a pain to open delicately.


----------



## JoshK

johnc said:


> Home Depot: Best Plastics 6.5 Qt. Shoebox - NG1989 at The Home Depot
> 
> I like the look of these - I think I'll get some tomorrow.



Those are it John, be sure and let us know what you think of them.


----------



## Philsuma

JoshK said:


> Those are it John, be sure and let us know what you think of them.


I think I've seen these....aren't they "frosted" somewhat....kinda more translucent rather than clear?

I am a big fan of glass over plastic for a number of reasons but when you have 50 or more froglets at a time.....stackable, non breakable, Cheap, easy wash plastics provide that "middle ground".

Those 190 oz's suck for opening don't they? The froglets almost die of a heart attack when the lid explodes off during opening.


----------



## JoshK

Philsuma said:


> I think I've seen these....aren't they "frosted" somewhat....kinda more translucent rather than clear?



Nope, the ones I have are very clear, easy to check on things without disturbing the frogs. Plus, even though the lids do snap on and off, it can be done quietly without disturbing the frogs too much.


----------



## johnc

JoshK said:


> Nope, the ones I have are very clear, easy to check on things without disturbing the frogs. Plus, even though the lids do snap on and off, it can be done quietly without disturbing the frogs too much.


That's exactly what I want, thanks Josh. And for $1 !!!


----------



## frograck

I buy the generic brand ice cream that comes on a 190 oz container. It is not transparent, but they are free (cuz I like affordable ice cream) and the lids are quiet.


----------



## johnc

I went to Home Depot and I found the 6.5 qt Best Plastics boxes. They all had blue lids and they weren't what I would describe as "crystal clear". So I decided against getting any. 

Then I went to Bed, Bath and Beyond - they had something but the rim was not fruit fly proof. Then Office Depot - they had a few things but nothing as squared and translucent as I wanted. Then I went to Target. Bingo. I got two different boxes:

- Sterlite "RE organize" Medium Clip Box - 11 inches long x 6.5 inches wide x 5.5 inches tall. $2.99 (ugh) but perfect for a single tinc to grow out. The lid seems fruit fly proof (just tried it with hydei and vestigial melanogaster and no escapes). The lid fastens with two handles at either end that don't move smoothly into place without snapping, with a little care. I *really* like this box.
- Sterlite "Clearview Latch" 6 quart/5.7 L - approx dimensions: 14 inches long x 7.5 inches wide x 4.5 inches tall. $1.99. Same design as the first box but slightly longer, wider and not as tall. Same lid design and also appears fruit fly proof.

I've now got a single tinc juvenile in the first box and two of its siblings in the second box. Success. And these boxes are probably the most translucent/transparent of any polypropylene box I've seen over the last couple of years. My only gripe is that the smaller box has two slightly frosted parts on the lid.


----------



## kyle1745

I have picked up some of the KIS containers from lowes and while they have the blue lids they are working well so far.

Im not sure if they are running a sale but I bought 10 today and they were $1.00 each. Normally $1.98.


----------



## JJuchems

That's awesome Kyle. I used the KIS shoe boxes for my leo gecko rack and The large 22 gallon containers as my tinc breeding tubes.


----------



## dflorian

I saw a link in another thread referencing a sterilite at Target with a gasket in place to create a seal when the lid is clamped down. It's clear on all sides and opens quietly. The handle/lid clamps are a little loud when used to secure the lid.

I picked up two tonight to try out. Here's a link for a picture and details. They are 20quart and I paid $5.99 each.

Sterilite 20-qt. Airtight Storage Box Lime Set of 6 : Target 

I'll probably cut a hole in the lids and silicone screen in place for ventilation.

Cheers,


----------



## johnc

dflorian said:


> I'll probably cut a hole in the lids and silicone screen in place for ventilation.


I hope you mean "definitely".


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Be careful of the KIS containers when it comes to thumbnails. I wouldnt consider them to be fly proof nor thumb proof. I have had about 5 orange lamasi escape from the little gap in the lid. They work great for larger frogs however. For smaller frogs I would recommend either 190oz deli containers or a sweater box with a lockable lid. I just found these all clear containers at shop rite for 3.99. I think Shop Rite is local to the tristate area. Either way for the price you cant beat them. Overall they are about 18"x20"x24" and are all clear with a snap top lid. If anyone wants some and are local I can go by and snatch what they have left.
J


----------



## kyle1745

Or just stack your containers of larger frogs on top of the smaller ones. 

At least thats my plan though so far I think they are working well. The 190 oz containers are ok, but tough to open, and round... so they waste a ton of space when storing them.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

Jason DeSantis said:


> Be careful of the KIS containers when it comes to thumbnails. I wouldnt consider them to be fly proof nor thumb proof. I have had about 5 orange lamasi escape from the little gap in the lid. They work great for larger frogs however. For smaller frogs I would recommend either 190oz deli containers or a sweater box with a lockable lid. I just found these all clear containers at shop rite for 3.99. I think Shop Rite is local to the tristate area. Either way for the price you cant beat them. Overall they are about 18"x20"x24" and are all clear with a snap top lid. If anyone wants some and are local I can go by and snatch what they have left.
> J


I found them at Shoprite down here, too. We use tubs for snakes, too, and I'm always on the lookout. 

RE fruit fly/escape proofing any of the containers, how would a strip of door insulation work around the lid? Think it's worth a try, or has someone done this already with poor results?


----------



## Philsuma

Good call Jason...

If you don't put the lid on and "snap" both ends.....there may be a tiny gap. 

I only use them as grow outs for Tincs and that size froglets.

All tiny Pums and thumb froglets go into an all glass with glass lid.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Even with the KIS containers snapped I found to be a small gap. The ones I am talking about have the little hand swivel snap which needs to be rotated off the top to open the lid. These IMO are much safer to use. Just my experience, even stacked there is a small gap. Loosing $200 worth of frogs for a couple bucks is not worth it imo.
J


----------



## JJuchems

I use binder clips to tighten the lids. They are cheap and sturdy.


----------



## dflorian

johnc said:


> I hope you mean "definitely".


I'll definately install ventilation...most likely per the use of hole-making followed by use of silicone to attach a fruitfly proof screening. 



reggorf said:


> Walmart.com: Sterilite 27-Quart Latch Box - Clear/Lime, Set of 10: Storage & Organization
> 
> We use this size and the 15 and 34 quart for froglets, and the 7 and 15 quart for tads. The bigger ones, we do line the edges of the lids with weatherstripping to prevent flies and frogs from escaping.


reggorf has a practical solution from earlier your KIS grow-out containers end up "fleaky"...


----------



## Omead

Since those ones from Walmart are not completely air-tight, do they need added ventillation to them too or would they be fine?

I have a few of them set up like vivs with drainage layer & bulkhead drain, screen, soil, sphag, leaf litter, and decor/hiding places like: driftwood, coco-huts, film cannisters, and live plants. The temps usually stay around 74F with a steady 80% humidity. I'm also going to drill holes in the lids this weekend to connect my misting system to them. They've worked great for me so far and fit perfectly on an old metal shelf I have but I've only had them for a few weeks. One thing I don't like about them is they can scratch easily but now I'm wondering about the ventillation. I might drill some extra holes into the lids this weekend just incase.

Sterelite should make 10 dollar special made vivs and sell them in stores like Walmart, that would be awesome and save people like us time and money!


----------



## Philsuma

no addtional ventilation required with those KIS containers.

They hold moisture so well...their other main feature.


----------



## Dane

I've been using the Best Plastics 6.5 qt containers for a few months. The ones with the squared lip work a lot better than the ones with the rounded rim. I've also started using soft adhesive weather stripping around the rim to keep flies in. It negates the need for clips or heavy weights on the lids, and gives a good seal.


----------



## frogfreak

Found some KIS containers at Lowes today. I've never seen them in a store around here before.

And they're made in Canada. Who knew 

They are nice. Crystal clear.


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls

I picked up some Kmart KIS containers yesterday. I haven't put anything in them yet, but am concerned about the possibility of frog/fly escapes. They will be grow-outs for imitator. 

It looks like some people put weatherstripping around the rim. Would a small bead of silicone around the rim work as well?


----------



## Philsuma

i_am_bedford_falls said:


> I picked up some Kmart KIS containers yesterday. I haven't put anything in them yet, but am concerned about the possibility of frog/fly escapes. They will be grow-outs for imitator.
> 
> It looks like some people put weatherstripping around the rim. Would a small bead of silicone around the rim work as well?


I have used KIS for grow-outs for a year now.....

They are also GREAT plant clipping nursery boxes. With Spag and lota light - they grow up some serious plants.

they are great for Tinc and Tinc size froglets. I have not lost a single frog (escape) with over 100 froglets in various sizes.

that said... *would NOT use them for tiny froglets like Pums or Thumbs*. Those froglets climb and squeeze a little more...

I don't drill or otherwise ventilate or modify them...they are great the way they are IMO. Occasional FFs get out but who cares about those escapes......not I.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics

Just curious about the Sterilite containers, as I saw someone mention skipping the ones with blue lids. Other than being annoying, is there a reason to skip the colored lids?

I have been using a number of Sterilite containers for temporary housing, quarantines and "overruns", but they were the plain white lids.

A couple days ago I went to Wal Mart and they had a whole bunch of 73qt Sterilite containers for 5.00 each, but they were all colored lids (green or Red), which looked like a good deal considering the size.


----------



## johnc

Well I skipped the blue ones because I have 6500k lights above my grow-out containers and I didn't want to have the frogs all "blue" from the light passing through those lids.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics

johnc said:


> Well I skipped the blue ones because I have 6500k lights above my grow-out containers and I didn't want to have the frogs all "blue" from the light passing through those lids.


ah...see I haven't run across any with clear lids that looked suitable, just white red or green.

I was thinking of putting them near a window that gets great sunlight.


----------



## Philsuma

Imperial_Aquatics said:


> Just curious about the Sterilite containers, as I saw someone mention skipping the ones with blue lids. Other than being annoying, is there a reason to skip the colored lids?
> 
> I have been using a number of Sterilite containers for temporary housing, quarantines and "overruns", but they were the plain white lids.
> 
> A couple days ago I went to Wal Mart and they had a whole bunch of 73qt Sterilite containers for 5.00 each, but they were all colored lids (green or Red), which looked like a good deal considering the size.


The whole benefit of that particular container was the crystal clear plastic, to include the lid. That allows maximum light transfer.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Do you have have any pics of your grow out boxes? I'd like to see what works and what doesn't. Seems pretty straight forward. Sphagnum layer, leaf litter and thats it.


----------



## Philsuma

I'll get a pic up mannana.....


----------



## brian

mañana


----------



## Philsuma

Two "N" s equal one N with a funny looking squiggle over it.....


----------



## ChrisK

Philsuma said:


> one N with a funny looking squiggle over it.....


= Alt + 164


----------



## Boondoggle

Philsuma said:


> Two "N" s equal one N with a funny looking squiggle over it.....


That is both mathmatical, and linguistic....and accurate.


----------



## fleshfrombone

Thanks phil, much appreciated.



Philsuma said:


> I'll get a pic up mannana.....


----------



## JoshK

I was snapping some pics of frogs today and thought I would snap a pic of one of the containers I was talking about. "Crystal clear" may have a been a stretch but even with the reflections, dust, and water spots it is still very easy to see what's going on inside.


----------



## chadbandman

Josh, what kind of container is that?


----------

